#ubuntu-uds-community-2 2013-08-27
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/community-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/27/%23ubuntu-uds-community-2.html
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/community-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/27/%23ubuntu-uds-community-2.html
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-2 to: Track: Community | Community Testing Review | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21958/community-1308-quality-testreview/
<smartboyhw> balloons, \o/
<balloons> anyone who wishes to join, speak up :-)
<DanChapman> balloons: i'll jump in :-)
<cjohnston> It's all you balloons
 * smartboyhw wants to jump in balloons 
<balloons> sorry a little dc, heh.. I'm going to wait for mark's keynote to finish
<smartboyhw> ENDED:P
<balloons_uds> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/b06e7b5e91bcad6376a6df298f1bf3eded9306d5?authuser=1&hl=en for those wanting to join
<balloons> ohh.. I wasn't live!
<balloons> sorry, I didn't realize it was over
<balloons_uds> should be live
<balloons_uds> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/b06e7b5e91bcad6376a6df298f1bf3eded9306d5?authuser=1&hl=en
<smartboyhw> balloons_uds, it says my account is not supported-.-
<smartboyhw> HUH, it says that Google+ Hangouts require people to be over 18+
<smartboyhw> DAMN IT
<smartboyhw> balloons_uds, sorry, I can't come in then:(
 * smartboyhw writes an official complaint letter to Google for this
<cjohnston> smartboyhw: being under 18 you can't concent to being on video
<smartboyhw> cjohnston, that doesn't make sense...
<cjohnston> Not an adult == can't concent
<smartboyhw> I mean, if vUDS is restricted for participation under 18, that' sunfair
<cjohnston> participation isn't.. But we can only work within the rules of services that we use
<balloons_uds> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bugs?field.tag=todo
<balloons_uds> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/
<cjohnston> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21906/community-1308-app-story-continuous-integration/
<cjohnston> balloons_uds: ? ^
<cjohnston> balloons_uds: 27.1 is still running, so results aren't complete yet
<balloons_uds> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/job/saucy-adt-ubiquity/
<balloons_uds> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-ubuntu-applications/
<balloons_uds> daniel.holba.ch/autopkgtests/
<cjohnston> That's it that I'm aware of
<balloons_uds> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware
<balloons_uds> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21959/community-1308-quality-rountable/
<elopio> I've just noticed that I had a bad delay during the session. It has just ended here :)
<elopio> thanks balloons_uds.
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-2 to: Track: Community | Ubuntu Enterprise Desktop Roundtable | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21950/community-1308-ubuntu-enterprise-desktop-roundtable/
<balloons> sorry for any delays.. :-(
<balloons> ty everyone!
<smartboyhw> balloons, you are happy, I aren't:(
<ballock> ok, anyone wants to join?
<OveRisberg> I do
<ballock> here's the link
<ballock> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/edfad062d74d819880c39bfb05cf2aa674ea3420?authuser=0&hl=en
<jono> if anyone wants to join the hangout, join https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/edfad062d74d819880c39bfb05cf2aa674ea3420?authuser=0&hl=en
<ballock> anyone interested in joining?
<rickspencer3> o/
<OveRisberg> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/edfad062d74d819880c39bfb05cf2aa674ea3420?authuser=0&hl=en
<blahblahkblah> Sorry if this question is basic: As someone who works in enterprise IT, I've found it hard to find documentation on supported centralized authentication systems.  Is there an enterprise-focused overview somewhere?  I think that something like that would help me build traction for Ubuntu in my enterprise.
<blahblahkblah> So to clarify my question: Is there an overview of supported technologies for Ubuntu in the enterprise?
<Mirv> ballock: ^
<u-k-i-t> One thing I would like to ask. Is the default install of the ubuntu desktop too bloated with defaults an enterprise/business desktop installer may not want i.e. browser, email, empathy, twitter client etc.? Is there a leaner option or one to be created?
<ballock> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Enterprise
<blahblahkblah> Oh wow, thank you!
<blahblahkblah> Thanks, that's a great answer!
<u-k-i-t> Bring in the ubuntu one is a good thing to mention. Thanks.
<u-k-i-t> Thanks for the answers.
<chiluk> citrix recently released a new beta version of receiver for ubuntu
<u-k-i-t> Yes it was.
<chiluk> what are people using for their centralized authentication systems/
<chiluk> ldap?
<chiluk> ms active directory?
<blahblahkblah> Personally, I wasn't aware that it existed.  I get most of my Ubuntu news from planet.ubuntu.com and mailing lists, and a little from G+.  I just wasn't aware of the enterprise community.
<chiluk> are you guys running an antivirus on your ubuntu installs?
<blahblahkblah> "if you answer no, then you have a problem" is exactly right ;)
<chiluk> yep, I'm not surprised by the answer... the idea of running it only nightly is an interesting concept...
<chiluk> bigbluebutton
<chiluk> it's flash/java based if I understand correctly
<chiluk> but you can run your own server, and it works fairly flawlessly.
<chiluk> man you guys need to realize we are typing comments 2 minutes after you say things
<chiluk> there's quite a lag.
<ballock> yeah, I noticed
<ballock> but feel free to join, the G+ join goes really live
<blahblahkblah> For staged updates, it would be nice to be able to modify the randomly generated numbers to make sure c-levels aren't the "canaries"
<u-k-i-t> How much involvement does the enterprise project have with ubuntu hardware certification (maybe more enterprise hardware related) if any?
<u-k-i-t> Just a comment on LTS enablement kernels question. I do use the quantal one, but have had a host of issues with the new raring one.
<u-k-i-t> Is there an IRC channel or could the group have one over and above the mailing list so those on IRC can drop in for advice or help?
<linuxtech> The list requires joing the launchpad team, I don't think it should be that way.
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/community-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/27/%23ubuntu-uds-community-2.html
#ubuntu-uds-community-2 2013-08-28
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/community-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/28/%23ubuntu-uds-community-2.html
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-2 to: Track: Community | Quality Community Roundtable | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21959/community-1308-quality-rountable/
<balloons_uds> anyone want to be in the hangout?
<balloons_uds> #ubuntu-uds-community-2:https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/36e857893285f3d4925e22cd5b549c15595cd9e0?authuser=1&hl=en
<balloons_uds> bah
<balloons_uds> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/36e857893285f3d4925e22cd5b549c15595cd9e0?authuser=1&hl=en
<balloons_uds> we'll start in a min, please feel free to join
<linuxtech> I would like to see someone take the lead on making sure we have latest stable releases of some server software.  SRobie Basak agrees with me and has done some work towards that goal!  ee https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2013-August/006703.html
<DanChapman> balloons_uds: with Autopilot soon to be 1.4 is there going to any major changes, like it was from 1.2 to 1.3
<linuxtech> I have, see the link.
<linuxtech> bind9, mailman and nsd updates this cycle would have been nice...
<linuxtech> I worked towards getting bind9 and mailman updated, and with the help of Debian Devs and the Server Team I made some progress, but not as far as I wanted.
<balloons_uds> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<linuxtech> Features, and security, it's easier for the security team to update newer releases.
<DanChapman> :-D cool
<linuxtech> I may work on it on a ppa, but I am working towards a project that advocates DNSSEC and DANE.
<linuxtech> I understand, I'm talking about using very stable releases of upstream software.
<linuxtech> I run the latest releases, unless it has issues...
<linuxtech> From what I have seen the past few years, the latest release are better maintained for security issues.
<linuxtech> Thank you!
<balloons_uds> thanks everyone :-)
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-2 to: Track: Community | Launching discuss.ubuntu.com on Discourse | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21907/community-s-discussubuntu/
 * elfy managed to scurry back in time
<sethj> :)
<elfy> hi marcoceppi
<marcoceppi> o/ elfy
<arosales> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21907/community-s-discussubuntu/ starting shortly
<arosales> Hangout is at https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/21cb6e3466ec16b411030aa0c80c5eee720a6c3d?authuser=0&hl=en
<marcoceppi> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1308-community-s-discussubuntu
<elfy> marcoceppi: no video yet
<marcoceppi> elfy: it'll be up in a few seconds
<marcoceppi> there's a lag
<elfy> got it
<CheeseBurg> Can I get a link to the prototype?
<marcoceppi> CheeseBurg: it's in the pad: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1308-community-s-discussubuntu
<sethj> CheeseBurg http://ubuntu-discourse.org/
<elfy> CheeseBurg: http://ubuntu-discourse.org/
<CheeseBurg> Thanks
<elfy> jono_: I prefer discuss.ubuntu.com
<elfy> bah
<elfy> jcastro: I prefer discuss.ubuntu.com
<elfy> jcastro: I mailed you back on the 24th re moving the loco stuff
<jcastro> yeah but no one else did
<elfy> that's because I'm co-ordinating - sorry if that wasn't clear or was as clear as mud :)
<elfy> jcastro: effectively if it comes from me - it's coming from the FC
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> ok so are there any sections you'd commit to?
<jcastro> sorry looking for the mail now
<elfy> lol
<elfy> certainly the majority of the loco forums - but we need to talk to loco council as well
<elfy> the biggest issue atm is how many to do at once
<elfy> I can dig out the info on which are being used - so I'd suggest moving on those first
<elfy> jcastro: ^^
<jcastro> aweesome
<elfy> but as I said in the mail - those that are support areas need to stay where they are
<elfy> but that's probably about 4 or 5 out of 100 we have
<elfy> jcastro: to be a bit more specific - we have 4 groups of them (eg US/Europe ... ) - each have sub forums
 * jcastro nods
<elfy> so plenty for discourse to look at nesting with
<elfy> possibly 80% in english
<elfy> I'll get that info for the list when I do it
<marcoceppi> questions, comments?
<elfy> not at the moment - I'm listening to you all and in a xubuntu meeting :)
<elfy> I heard bugs - but see nothing written - that going on the pad?
<elfy> marcoceppi: ^^
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> we wrote everything in the pad
<elfy> k
<jcastro> I'm posting it on the site now
<marcoceppi> elfy: I'll be posting the bugs to the charm repo for people to contibute, and a link to those bugs in the pad
<elfy> going slightly nuts here concentrating on 3 things at once :)
<elfy> ok thanks :)
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-2 to: Track: Community | Ubuntu in the XDA community | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21955/community-1308-xda-community/
<dholbach> anyone who wants to join the hangout?
<dholbach> session notes here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1308-community-1308-xda-community
<jerdog> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2068
<jerdog> did you go away dholbach ?
<pulser> lol jerdog. it's your show now!
<jerdog> i was talking and then it just froze
<pulser> yeah
<pulser> I'm watching a confused jerdog
<pulser> jerdog, your ad-lib was stopped!
<slangasek> heh, and there goes the feed ;)
<jerdog> can anyone see me?
<slangasek> yes
<pulser> when you talk, yes
<jerdog> am I actually viewable or has the whole thing gone south?
<pulser> it seems to be "voice triggered"
<slangasek> you're fine now
<pulser> oh, now you are gone lol
<pulser> default "blank person" logo now lol
<slangasek> when dholbach's connection dropped, the feed cut out since he's the broadcaster
<jerdog> ahh - so just my voice huh
<slangasek> we can still hear you for the moment ;)
<pulser> ahhhh
<pulser> I see
<pulser> we need an ubuntu open-source web-based hangout system!
<slangasek> question: why has no one done an Ubuntu Touch port to the T989 yet ;)
<dholbach_> pulser, want to join in on the hangout?
<slangasek> we would love an open hangout platform... that's a lot of infrastructure :)
<pulser> I have no webcam
<pulser> or mic
<pulser> lol
<pulser> sure :)
<jerdog> or a physical entity
<slangasek> hah
<slangasek> pulser: you mean you don't have a CAMERAPHONE
<slangasek> ?
<slangasek> ;)
<pulser> slangasek, I have many many of them, but never set them up as webcams
<pulser> and I don't use gapps on my phones
<slangasek> ah, well then
<pulser> (closed source, nasty software etc)
<pulser> so yeah, it would have to go via PC
<pulser> to add to that, if Ubuntu Touch can run android applications, even in modified form, a la Blackberry X, it will significantly help at launch to inspire people to run it
<pulser> while the browser model works nicely for simple things, it's difficult to beat the experience of a native app on a device that is "always ready"
<dholbach_> anyone else who wants to join the hangout?
<ayr_ton> dholbach, not yet
<dholbach> any questions or feedback from folks in here?
<slangasek> would be happy to join, but am running camera in another session
<ayr_ton> dholbach, In xda would be a good thing have some documentation for beginners there. Not just keeping a link for the wiki, but maybe starting a wiki from a discussion from there.
<ayr_ton> dholbach, We not have too much guides there. The xda users is more
<ayr_ton> familiarize
<ayr_ton> d with that aproach.
<ayr_ton> approach*
<pulser> dholbach, the suggestion/comment was that having a way to run android apps makes a platform more attractive, as they are "buying into" an established platform
<pulser> rather than a new platform where the solution is "use a browser to do it"
<dholbach> yep, makes sense
<pulser> yea
<ayr_ton> jerdog, I think not duplicated content. But like start discussing some tutorials there, and start updating the wiki from the discussions.
<ayr_ton> or even updating these
<ayr_ton> normally we see there a big tutorial in the first post that is updated from times to times.
<pulser> using our new dev-DB system, more than one nominated person can update the first post (maximum of 3 people I believe)
<pulser> jerdog, it's currently in place ;)
<pulser> well
<pulser> I have it in a general forum
<pulser> so once it's on a device, it seems that you can use it in any of those subforums
<ayr_ton> yes, development forums
<pulser> jerdog, I am using it in a general forum : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2400234
<ayr_ton> jerdog, true story
<jerdog> ayr_ton, read it on the internet
<pulser> from experience, people will instinctively go to their device forum
<pulser> many are not even aware of the existence of other areas, as an XDA device forum could be all thye ever need to read
<jerdog> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2336018
<ayr_ton> dholbach, I can help with that.
<dholbach> ayr_ton, you're a hero! :)
<ayr_ton> dholbach, I expect to find heroes there.
<ayr_ton> At tf101 forum port, the guys have some fear about test it. Because it is not in the final version.
<ayr_ton> Is a feedback that I catch there.
<ayr_ton> Not at the moment.
<ayr_ton> dholbach, Okay :)
 * dholbach hugs jerdog, ayr_ton, pulser - thanks a bunch guys!
<pulser> no worries, dholbach
<ayr_ton> \o/
<jerdog> thank you guys!
<jerdog> peace
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/community-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/28/%23ubuntu-uds-community-2.html
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-2 to: Track: Community | CI for all click/appstore projects | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21906/community-1308-app-story-continuous-integration/
<dholbach> if you want to join in, please let me know and I'll give you the link to the hangout
<dholbach> the pad is up at http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1308-community-1308-app-story-continuous-integration
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStore/Decisions/ContinuousIntegration
<alecu> hi!
<noodles775> dholbach: I updated ^^ with links to our CI.
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> alecu, noodles775: want to join in?
<alecu> dholbach: sure
<noodles775> sure
<dmj_nova1> So if a single app is bad, that would mess up the image?  Sounds like a rather large issue
<sergiusens> dmj_nova1: we do that today for preinstalled apps
<dmj_nova1> rather than failing the app and using an older revision
<dmj_nova1> of just the app
<doanac`> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/
<sergiusens> dmj_nova1: that requires an image rebuild
<cjohnston> The daily image testing should only show core apps
<doanac`> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3809/
<sergiusens> dmj_nova1: I'm talking about preinstalled apps here
<cjohnston> We will need the emulator to scale this
<elopio> I'm also a little confused here. You are talking about end to end tests with autopilot, for the installation of apps through the scope, right?
<karni> cjohnston: (sorry for off topic question) where can I learn about UTouch emulator?
<cjohnston> no idea
<elopio> but on the previous session about scopes they said we will be focusing only on unit tests for the scopes
<karni> cjohnston: Do we even have one already? :)
<cjohnston> I think one is in the works, but I don't know much more about that
<karni> cjohnston: I see, thank you
<dholbach> can everyone please help taking notes? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStore/Decisions/ContinuousIntegration
<dholbach> oops sorry
<dholbach> wrong link
<dholbach> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1308-community-1308-app-story-continuous-integration
<karni> Related (someone might be interested) http://askubuntu.com/questions/259338/is-there-an-ubuntu-touch-emulator-or-a-way-to-install-it-in-a-vm
<elopio> testing with autopilot using a well-known app on the real server is not a good idea.
<elopio> no isolation, lots of points of failure.
<sergiusens> elopio: any better idea?
<elopio> sergiusens: a couple. We can have the server running in an lxc, and connect the scope to our local server.
<sergiusens> elopio: and how would that make it end to end?
<elopio> or, what I would like better, is to split the testing. Test the unity preview in a suite
<elopio> test the server in a separate suite.
<sergiusens> elopio: I'm not saying don't test individually, just an additional layer, which is end to end
<elopio> that will leave a really small end to end suite. We run some tests on the real production server.
<elopio> sergiusens: yes. That additional layer, IMO, should run against a local server, not against production. And it should be as small as possible.
<cjohnston> yes, test seperatly
<cjohnston> the appstore stuff should be completely seperate from installing on the phone and running it
<dmj_nova1> On Ubuntu Touch, there will only the the base/pre-installed image and click packages?  Is that correct?
<cjohnston> Testing stuff across the internet provides alot of possiblity for failures that shouldnt be failures.. (internet blips)
<elopio> dholbach: is there still room in the hangout?
<dholbach> elopio, sure
<sergiusens> everytime dholbach talks my google plugin goes wild
<sergiusens> http://pad.ubuntu.com/ep/pad/view/uds-1308-community-1308-app-story-continuous-integration/latest alecu
<dholbach> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1308-community-1308-app-story-continuous-integration
<dholbach> sergiusens, really? :)
<alecu> thanks
<sergiusens> dholbach: yeah :-)
<noodles775> dholbach: same for me. Very choppy when you talk (sometimes)
<dholbach> oops
<dholbach> let me try to remove the video
<alecu> elopio: you are moving too much and I'm getting dizzy!
<alecu> :-)
 * alecu fetches a fixed chair for elopio
<elopio> alecu: it's just that I want to dance@
<alecu> :-)
<fginther> dholbach, I got very little of that
<dholbach> sorry :-(
<dholbach> damn, my internet sucks
<dholbach> I was just trying to ask how we best structure this
<dholbach> we have representatives from all teams here
<dholbach> which tests do we have already? which are we missing?
<cjohnston> sergiusens: ^
<dholbach> can we prioritise those tests?
<dholbach> what kind of integration tests can we build on top of that?
<balloons> it might be helpful to name all the teams and pieces, and show the workflow a bit
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> and where touch points are between the teams/projects
<balloons> exactly, let's get that now
<cjohnston> Get the testing running manually before trying to automate it
<dholbach> can everyone take an action to start listing the LP projects their teams are working on and which tests they already have?
<noodles775> dholbach: here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStore/Decisions/ContinuousIntegration
<dholbach> yep, that'd be great
<dholbach> so I just added a couple of suggested work items to the pad
<dholbach> (sorry for not being there in the hangout - seems my connection is really bad - I can hear/see you all very well)
<dholbach> does that make sense so far?
<dholbach> do these work items make sense?
<dholbach> [everyone] document which projects their team works on and which tests are already there
<dholbach> [everyone] figure out which high-profile tests are still missing and file bugs for them
<dholbach> [everyone] bring up on the mailing list which integration points with other projects there are
<alecu> how do you spell it? ssg?
<noodles775> sst - selenium simple test
<dholbach> sergiusens, in terms of "having click packages working on the device" - are there tests you'd suggest having? (given the breakage in the past ;-))
<sergiusens> dholbach: everything is set to test the individual apps
<sergiusens> dholbach: well, missing the autopilot thing to launch from upstart
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> who would be willing to join a follow-up call to put together an actual list of tests, so we can start filing bugs on all the individual projects?
<noodles775> sure
<dholbach> anyone else?
<dholbach> balloons, ^ can you ask?
<balloons> ohh sure.. when?
<dholbach> just in the call
<dholbach> I#ll mail everyone who's interested
 * elopio raises the hand.
 * alecu too
<dholbach> thanks!
<dholbach> all right... I think with the follow-up call we're good to go :)
<dholbach> what a disaster this connection is :-(((((
<dholbach> sorry about that
<elopio> dholbach: add vila to the invitation, please.
<dholbach> will do
<noodles775> dholbach: has it been like that all day? (it wasn't too bad at the end)
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/community-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/28/%23ubuntu-uds-community-2.html
<dholbach> noodles775, no not all - it worked fine, then it dropped all the time (back at home), now I moved to my brother's place and I have issues here too it seems
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/community-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/29/%23ubuntu-uds-community-2.html
#ubuntu-uds-community-2 2013-08-29
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-2 to: Track:  | Coordinating with "Country Teams" | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21868/country-teams/
<YoBoY> hi
<dholbach> hey hey
<philipballew> hello YoBoY
<dholbach> who wants to join in on the hangout?
<dholbach> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1308-country-teams for notes
<YoBoY> dholbach, why not, but I don't know if I will talk ;)
<rickspencer3> o/
<airurando> can people not join two teams on the LTP?
<dholbach> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/
<dholbach> airurando, want to join in as well?
<YoBoY> bonjour rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> bonjour YoBoY
<airurando> dholbach: no thanks I'm happy in here
<YoBoY> airurando, yes you can be on two teams
<airurando> YoBoY: would it not be easy to ask people in adjacent locos to join both so that events in both areas would be available to them?
<YoBoY> don't know ^^ I think people in that case are already doing that (not joining the locoteams but register to the different informations sources like ML, facebook, loco portal, …)
<airurando1> if the LoCo Team weekly Hangout kicks off (and I hope it does) where will this be announced and advertised?
<YoBoY> I was not very helpfull ^^"
 * dholbach hugs YoBoY
<dholbach> airurando1, definitely on the loco-contacts list, probably on the fridge?
<dholbach> I don't know
<YoBoY> I think this can be anounced on the loco council blog and promoted on the fridge
 * YoBoY hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> maybe philipballew can take note to spread the news as far as possible :)
<dholbach> YoBoY, do you have good ties to the french translators?
<dholbach> I could need some help with some unreviewed strings in https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide/ ;-)
<dholbach> basically the whole guide is translated into French!
<YoBoY> dholbach, yes, sure, why ? :)
<YoBoY> ok, you want me to HL them to review this quickly ? :D
<airurando> thanks dholbach, YoBoY and philipballew
<philipballew> thank you as well airurando
<dholbach> YoBoY, I mean it's not urgent - I just saw that the translations are all there and that it would be nice if we could get the level of completeness up to >= 70%
<dholbach> because then we can publish it and put it into the archive :)
<YoBoY> ok :) I'll send them an email to review that
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-2 to: Track: Community | develop | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21954/community-1308-qml-extensions/
<lool> hangout URL?
<dholbach> anyone else who wants to join in?
<cjwatson> yes please
<beuno> I can join if there are any myapps questions
<beuno> not sure that there will though
<cjwatson> well, your answer is "not for 13.10", right? :)
<dholbach> beuno, I guess we can ping you
<elopio> dholbach: I want to join.
<dholbach> anyone else?
<beuno> I'll listen in
<beuno> cjwatson, you know me so well!
<dholbach> notes are here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1308-community-1308-qml-extensions
<cjwatson> I'll be slightly laggy at first, probably, doing a somewhat bandwidth-intensive bit of LP testing
<alecu> has it started yet?
<gatox_> alecu: it seems not
<elopio> it's starting.
<alecu> yay
<dholbach> :-D
<dholbach> please help taking notes
<jdstrand> huh, I only have audio
<dholbach> I can see Zoltan just fine
<gatox_> QUESTION: how is going to be handled when i want to install an app that depends on some qml plugin to be installed but that plugin is not part of the system by default?
<cjwatson> I think we'll get to that
<dholbach> can somebody help taking notes? :)
<sergiusens> jdstrand: I ran into that a bit, browser issue
<jdstrand> dholbach: weird, it is black here. video worked in the previous session
<sergiusens> gatox_: that's the topic of discussion :-)
<dholbach> anyone else with the same problem as jdstrand^?
 * jdstrand restarts the browser
<jdstrand> that worked
<jdstrand> weird
<dholbach> yeah, weird
<jdstrand> yes-- the reverse domains could allow for sharing between app developers in apparmor too
<jdstrand> it would require work in click-apparmor and possibly an update to the security manifest (needs to be discussed, but we designed it so this should be possible in the future)
<cjwatson> right
<alecu> QUESTION: perhaps we can also list the contras to having extensions?
<alecu> like dependency issues
<alecu> (dll hell)
<dobey> writing c++ and compiling it for multiple archs
<doko> cjwatson, are qml extensions built using qmake, or cmake?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> doko: some use qmake, some use cmake; depends on who writes it and what system they prefer
<bzoltan> dobey: doko:99.99% qmake
<doko> hooray
<alecu> yay
<bzoltan> dobey: doko: as 99.98% comes from Qt
<cjwatson> doko: aha, you're here
<dobey> bzoltan: right. that's probable to change when people who aren't Qt write some
<cjwatson> doko: how did you get on with the multiarch stack for qml extensions?
<bzoltan> dobey:  maybe
<cjwatson> I know you got partway up that stack but I couldn't report on how far
<dobey> do we want to shove libraries in the click packages of things that depend on them?
<cjwatson> that's going to be the reality for 13.10, for things not in the base sdk
<doko> cjwatson, never touched it
<dobey> it just sounds like it will be a horrible pain if any of those libraries have security updates that need pushed out
<cjwatson> it will
<alecu> dobey: our security model depends on the container. The apps are very restricted on what they can do\
<cjwatson> but there's not much we can do for 13.10
<cjwatson> doko: huh, I thought it was on your plate
<cjwatson> doko: didn't you do some work on qt multiarch metadata?
<doko> no, that was making unity & friends cross-buildable
<wolfslord> what about using plain github repositories together with a package repository or list? Something like npm, or Composer
<cjwatson> doko: maybe there was a communications problem.  I'll talk to Steve, I think we need to budget time for this somewhere
<sergiusens> lool: GoogleTalkPlugin makes my fans go wild
<netcurli> but right now you have to tweak things to get other libraries that get linked to it
<lool> sergiusens: eh
<dholbach> PPAs might be a problematic in terms of work-flow, as people will have to set up GPG keys, sign up to Launchpad, upload the keys and stuff
<cjwatson> OTOH the overarching design is that this is for a minority of developers
<dholbach> mh, it'd be interesting to hear from the app competition how many folks used c++ code
<alecu> dholbach: gatox_ used c++ for his apps
<alecu> (or at least, he wanted to use c++ for oauth, not sure if he moved forward with it)
<dobey> alecu: one shouldn't need to, for plain oauth, if using online-accounts, i think
<alecu> dobey: he wanted to login against his custom web site, and there's no UOA for it
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/community-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/29/%23ubuntu-uds-community-2.html
<alecu> dobey: and making a UOA plugin for it sounded like overkill
<dobey> alecu: making a UOA plug-in for normal oauth is pretty easy. and UOA is the way to add accounts to use on the system
<dobey> alecu: apps aren't supposed to be doing their own account management, afaik
<dobey> anyway, session is over :)
 * dobey goes to different room
